# No Longer Able to Drag and Drop or Paste Items into Posts



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2022)

This seems to have started fairly recently. Previously I was able to drag and drop images into new posts to add them as attachments. If I also had an image in my clipboard, I could use command+v (Mac). I can't do that anymore. I now have to use the Attach Files button and browse to the location of the image to attach it. Did something change? Or perhaps it is a change in Chrome on my side?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2022)

was just able to drag and drop an image from my desktop right into the quick reply option at the bottom of this post?

im also using chrome.  perhaps a security software/item installed?


----------



## moonstone (Feb 16, 2022)

I tried about 6X to post (by copy & paste)  a cartoon in the jokes thread in the Lounge yesterday and kept getting the message "oops something went wrong, contact the administrator". Eventually the thing uploaded, I am using Microsoft edge on a desktop.  I saw in a few posts above mine that somebody else had problems as well.

~Diane


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 16, 2022)

It seems to be working for me again now. Before when I would try to drag and drop an image into the quick reply or reply box, it would open as a new tab in Chrome.


----------

